# Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

Da ja Weihnachten ist, dachte ich mir, ich leiste mir mal eine neue schöne Fliegenrute, da ich auf meine Ron Thompson Steehead Pro 6/7 mehr durch Zufall gestoßen war. Sie war billig. 40€ habe ich damals gegeben. Gestern nun kam die ersehnte Rute in der Preisklasse 180€ #7/8. Gleich ausgepackt und zusammengesteckt und etwas entäuscht festgestellt, das außer der 10cm an Länge und ein Ring mehr, nichts anders war, als bei meiner Ron Thompson. Hm dachte ich, vieleicht muß man erst mal werfen, um den Unterschied zu sehen, spüren. Denkste, auch hier war zwar ein Unterschied, aber nur wegen der 10cm mehr in der Handhabung. Die Wurfweite war gleich. Ich habe dann ein bisschen im Netz gesurft und bin im Fliegenfischer Forum auf einen Tread gestoßen, der meine Erfahrung bestätigen scheint. Viele, die sich eine billige Zweitrute zugelegt hatten, waren doch überrascht, wie wenig Unterschiede es zu den hochpreisigen gibt. Und dann der Satz: Kein Wunder also, das die Billigruten nicht getestet werden, denn wer würde sich dann noch die teuren Ruten kaufen, wenn die auch nicht mehr hergeben. #c


----------



## Seele (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Also meines erachtens ist ein wesentlich genaueres Fischen mit besseren (nicht unbedingt teureren) Ruten möglich. Das bedeutet präzisere Würfe, mehr Einsteiger weniger Aussteiger. Allein durch die Aktion einer Rute. Also ich habe zwischen 30 und 200 Euro schon einige Ruten gefischt und da waren doch sehr deutliche Unterschiede zu bemerken.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Das kommt dann aber auf die Aktion der Rute an. Wie du schon geschrieben hast. Besser ist nicht gleich teurer.


----------



## jflyfish (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Moin, es ist sehr schwierig die Qualität einer Rute nur nach deren Preis zu beurteilen. Ein 40€ Schnäppchen kann durchaus vernünftige Wurfeigenschaften haben und 180€ ist heute immmer noch im Niedrigpreissegment. Ein erfahrener Fliegenfischer wird auch mit einer Aldi Rute für 20€ die ganze Schnur werfen können und eine Superrute (600€) wird nur margnal weiter werfen. Das ist so ähnlich wie bei Autos, ein billiges Auto mit 200Ps fährt genauso schnell wie ein Mercedes mit 200PS, letzteres geht aber ungleich bequemer/leise/.... von statten. 

Was also hab ich von einer teuren Rute: ein Spielzeug auf dem neuesten Stand der Technik, wo der Spaßfaktor hoch ist -- schöne Spielzeuge sind einfach geil. jfl.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield,

ich bin etwas überrascht über deine Vorgehensweise beim Einkauf.

Bevor ich mir eine neue Rute zulege, teste ich sie erst mal auf Herz und Nieren. Dann gibt es im Nachhinein auch selten unangenehme Überraschungen.

Es gibt in jedem Preissegment Ruten mit einem mehr oder weniger guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Da kann es schon vorkommen, dass eine _TOP_ Rute aus dem Segment bis 100,- € eben so gut ist, wie eine _so-làlà_-Rute für 200,- €.

Andererseits hat in der Regel eine Rute mit hervorragendem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis für über 500,- € mehr zu bieten als eine Rute mit gleichem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, die nur 200,- € kostet.

Der Unterschied liegt meistens in der Ausgewogenheit der Aktion, dem Gewicht, der Qualität des Blanks und der Komponenten, der Verarbeitung und der Garantieleistungen.

Allerdings wird auf dem Markt viel Schmuh getrieben. So werden auch viele, der bei uns im höchsten Preissegment angebotenen Ruten für ganz kleines Geld in China eingekauft und hier unter irgendeinem schicken Label angeboten.

Nichts gegen Ruten aus Fernost, aber die eingesparten Lohn- und Fertigungskosten müssen sich dann auch für den Kunden im Preis bemerkbar machen und nicht nur für das Label im Gewinn.

Ich möchte immer gerne wissen, wer meine Rute gebaut hat. Und wenn der Hersteller sowohl Ahnung von der Kohlefaserverarbeitung als auch vom Fliegenfischen hat, finde ich das vertrauenswürdiger als wenn die Rute aus einer chinesischen Fabrik stammt, in der kein Mensch weiß, wozu das, was er da baut, eigentlich gut sein soll.

Für mich zum Beispiel ist Fliegenfischen die ganz große Leidenschaft. Deshalb kaufe ich mir auch richtig gutes Zubehör und geniese es jedes Mal aufs Neue, damit zu fischen. Nicht, weil ich es mir leisten kann, sondern weil es einfach am besten seinen Zweck erfüllt. Dafür spare ich auch gerne und verkneife mir so manchen anderen Luxus. Ich muss allerdings einräumen, dass ich auch genug Erfahrung habe, um _Mogelpackungen_ von echter Qualität unterscheiden zu können und nicht auf die Werbefloskeln der In-Marken herein zu fallen. Das ist für Einsteiger oft nicht wirklich einfach.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

So komme gerade vom Kolegen und der verkauft in seinem Laden jede Menge an Fliegenruten und meint auch, du kannst mit einer Sonnenbrille an den Strand fahren oder mit einer ray ban. Muß aber nicht heißen, das die Sonnenbrille schlechter ist. http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=50016


----------



## Seele (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Die Chance bei einem teuren Modell etwas Gutes zu bekommen ist wesentlich höher als bei einem billigen Modell. 
Das 90000 Euro Auto wir sehr wahrscheinlich um einiges besser zu fahren zu sein als das für 20000 Euro. Auch wenn für manche dabei kein Unterschied zu merken ist. 
So ists halt auch beim Angeln. Man muss halt immer nach seinen eigenen Werten gehen.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield,

ich weiß nicht, was du mit dem Link aussagen willst. In meinen Augen gehört dieser "_Testbericht_" zum Inkompetentesten, was ich je gelesen habe. Dazu muß ich das Set nicht einmal im Original gesehen haben. 

Die Rute ist nicht einmal aus Kohlefaser, die "_gelbe Sinkschnur_" ist offensichtlich eine Schwimmschnur, die absäuft - nur Schwimmschnüre sind auffallend gelb gefärbt.

Ich finde es viel naheliegender, dass es sich bei diesem "_Angebot_" um die Entsorgung hoffnungslos überlagerter Altbestände handelt als um praxistaugliches Gerät.

Da stellt sich für mich auch die Frage, was man will: mit Freude unbeschwert Fliegenfischen oder mit Ach und Krach eine Fliege ein paar Meter ins Wasser schleudern? #c


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Es geht hier um Ruten und nicht um Zubehör. Irgendwo sparen die dann natürlich auch. Aber wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, findet man immer mehr von inkopetenten Testberichten. 

http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/sprechen-uber-einsteigerset/

http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/fliegenrutentest-kogha-titanfly-askari/


Habe gerade noch mit einem Bekannten gesprochen. Der meint nur, alles Preispolitik. Warum kostet ein Golfschläger in den USA 70$ und der gleiche hier 170€. Oder ein bealy boat. Hier 320€ in den USA 160$ und die kommen alle aus China. Mit den Ruten sieht es da ähnlich aus. Es lohnt sich nicht sein Geschirr mit nach Kanada zu nehmen. Kann man da lieber alles erwerben und dann mitbringen. Hatte er nur beim ersten mal gemacht und dann nie wieder.


----------



## Flatfischer (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, findet man immer mehr von inkopetenten Testberichten.
> 
> http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/08/11/sprechen-uber-einsteigerset/
> 
> http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2010/07/06/fliegenrutentest-kogha-titanfly-askari/



Stimmt, wirklich inkompente Testberichte. Da testet jemand eine Rute der Klasse 2-3 mit einer 1,8 Gramm schweren Jignymphe und ist ganz begeistert. Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen. #d

Auch Deine Anmerkungen (komme gerade von einem Kollegen...; habe mit einem Bekannten geredet...) zeugen nicht gerade von großartigen eigenen Kenntnissen im Fliegenfischen. Wohlgemerkt, kein Mensch braucht unbedingt eine Rute im Preisbereich jenseits der 500 Euro, aber mit einer Rute unter 50 Euro hat kein Fliegenfischer seine Freude. Für einen Anfänger ist die Anschaffung einer solchen Rute ein sicherer Weg, die Freude am Fliegenfischen zu verlieren, bevor er es überhaupt gelernt hat.

Flatfischer


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Na ja, gibt anderswo interesantere geschriebene Meinungen als "Auch Deine Anmerkungen (komme gerade von einem Kollegen...; habe mit einem Bekannten geredet...) zeugen nicht gerade von großartigen eigenen Kenntnissen im Fliegenfischen." Kennen wir uns? Ich frage gerne bei anderen nach. Wozu dient hier das Forum? Haben jetzt alle die hier schreiben keine Ahnung vom Angeln?

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/...8/was-macht-eine-teure-rute-aus--t255983.html


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

wenn du behauptest das die 40 Rute kein unterschied zur 180 Rute hat, kann es sein das beide aus den gleichen billigen Materialien zusammengeschustert wurden. Bei einigen Herstellern habe ich so ein Gefühl das die nur den Preis erhöhen damit man glaubt was besseres zu haben.
Dagegen gibt es echte Marken, wo man merkt das jeder Euro mehr sich auch in Wurfleistung und Präzision niederschlägt.

Wenn du auf ein Ostblockwagen einen Stern aufklebst und eine Null mehr aufs Preisschild schreibst wird der nicht besser, den fahren kann er auch-will nur niemand.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield,

oh ja, inkompetente "Testberichte" findet man häufig. Leider fühlen sich viele Menschen, die bestenfalls über "_gefährliches Halbwissen_" verfügen, bemüsigt, im Internet den vermeintlichen Experten rauszuhängen. 

Ich habe ja schon versucht, dir zu erklären, warum das betreffende 60-Euro-Set Müll ist:

Das ist eine Glasfiberrute! Glasfiber wird seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr für den Bau von Standartruten eingesetzt. Es ist im Gegensatz zu Kohlefaser einfach viel zu schwer. Selbst die billigsten Ruten werden heutzutage aus Kohlefaser gefertigt. Daran kannst du schon erkennen, wie lange das Set wahrscheinlich in irgendwelchen Containern und Lagerregalen herumgelegen hat. Und was glaubst du, wie gut die Schnur inzwischen ist?

Mal im Ernst - Rute, Rolle und Schnur für 59,- € - wie soll das denn funktionieren? Allein eine durchschnittliche Markenschnur ist teurer. Es glaubt doch auch kein Karpfenangler, Spinnfischer, Brandungsangler, Norwegenfahrer oder sonst ein Angler, dass er für den Preis ein hochwertiges Set mit Rute Rolle und Schnur bekommen kann. Warum dann zum Fliegenfischen?

Kein Mensch würde glauben, er bekommt einen hochwertigen Neuwagen, wenn das Auto weniger kostet als ein Satz vernünftiger Reifen... #d

Übrigens machen wohl weder Flatfischer noch ich uns die Mühe, dir hier zu antworten, um mit dir zu streiten oder dir Blödsinn zu erzählen. Wir machen uns die Mühe, um dir kompetente Ratschläge zu geben. Und unter allen Anglern ist die Anzahl der Fliegenfischer, die wirklich Ahnung haben wirklich nicht sehr groß. Aber egal, such' dir aus, wem du glaubst!


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Stingray (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Das ist eine Glasfiberrute! Glasfiber wird seit Jahrzehnten nicht mehr für den Bau von Standartruten eingesetzt. Es ist im Gegensatz zu Kohlefaser einfach viel zu schwer. Selbst die billigsten Ruten werden heutzutage aus Kohlefaser gefertigt. Daran kannst du schon erkennen, wie lange das Set wahrscheinlich in irgendwelchen Containern und Lagerregalen herumgelegen hat. Und was glaubst du, wie gut die Schnur inzwischen ist?



Nicht ganz . 

http://fly.hardyfishing.com/de-de/produkte/fliegenruten/classic-ruten/glass-rods/

Liegen zwischen 300-450€. 10% Kohlefaser und *90% Glasfiber*

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Moin,



Stingray schrieb:


> Nicht ganz .
> 
> http://fly.hardyfishing.com/de-de/produkte/fliegenruten/classic-ruten/glass-rods/
> 
> ...


 
Deshalb meine Betonung auf Standartruten. Ich weiß sehr wohl, dass Glasfaser wieder für sehr langsame kurze Bachruten mit _Retrofeeling_ verwendet wird. Scott hat da ein paar ganz besonders nette Schätzchen. 

Aber weder Fiberglas noch Bambus sind angemessene Werkstoffe, um preisgünstige aber hochwertige zeitgemäße Standartruten in 9' # 6/7 herzustellen.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Shimano TE (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo 
Ich Persönlich habe die erfahrung machen müssen das die
Billig Ruten nichts taugen und werde mir keine billig Ruten mehr kaufen denn da kauft man zweimal.

MFG
Torsten


----------



## locotus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ist meine im Frühjahr für 50,- Euro gekaufte Exori X Fly Edition auch eine Billigrute, die nichts taugt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



locotus schrieb:


> Ist meine im Frühjahr für 50,- Euro gekaufte Exori X Fly Edition auch eine Billigrute, die nichts taugt?|kopfkrat



Das war ein Sonderangebot oder? Exori ist ein günstiger unterschätzter Anbieter.


----------



## locotus (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Das war ein Sonderangebot oder? Exori ist ein günstiger unterschätzter Anbieter.


genau, stand wohl zulange im Laden, auch die kleine Schwester sowei zwei Green Label fanden relativ schnell Abnehmer, leider zuschnell.


----------



## Shimano TE (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



locotus schrieb:


> Ist meine im Frühjahr für 50,- Euro gekaufte Exori X Fly Edition auch eine Billigrute, die nichts taugt?|kopfkrat


 

So war das auch nicht gemeint.
Wenn jetzt die 2011 Ruten billiger verkauft werden sind die ja nicht schlechter 2012.Ich meine Ruten z.b 19,99€ mit den kannst Du dich nur ärgern und wegschmeißen und was vernünftiges kaufen.So Kaufst Du 2x 

Ist nur meine Erfahrung und das nicht mit 20€ Ruten sondern ca.120 DM Ruten von der Firma die mit C anfängt.Ich selber kaufe nur noch Ruten von Shimano weil ich bis Jetzt noch keine von den Kaputt bekommen habe ,aber da gibt es auch welche die ich nicht kaufen würde.Aber das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.Das muss ja auch jeder für sich entscheiden was er für wieviel von wen Kauft.

MFg
Torsten


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Also die von mir getestete Rute war eine Exori Legend 7/8 126g gegen die Ron Thompson Steelhead Profly 6/7 115g und bei mir gewann die Ron Thompson. Ich hatte mich zuerst wegen dem Testbericht gefreut, so eine im Angebot erwerben zu können. http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/legend.htm Zum Glück für mich, hatte ich sie mir zum Testen schicken lassen und geht nun zurück. Im übrigen angel ich seit dem ich 14 bin mit der Fliege aber eben nicht in der ATFM # 8 im Meer, sonden vorher # 4/5 im Fluß. Das mache ich jetzt erst die dritte Saison. Die Exori war mir persönlich einfach zu schwabelig. Ich halte es für fragwürdig, dem Gegenüber Unwissen zu unterstellen, nur weil er sich die Frage stellt, das wenn man sich eine dreimal so teure Rute zulegt, man auch drei mal so viel Spaß damit hat, oder die Wurfkapazität sich damit auch erhöht. Ich hatte vor huntert Jahren mit Fliegenfischen angefangen, da war das hier oben im Norden noch gar nicht so geläufig wie heute. Meine Rute war von DAM für 30 DM und würde ich heute als Knüppel bezeichnen. Aber man hatte ich einen Spaß damit. Ich mußte mir das werfen damals aus Büchern erlesen, da es weit und breit keinen Fliegenfischer gab. Beim Spinnfischen hate ich eine 10 Jahre alte Zebco Spinnrute die ich vor zwei Jahren gegen eine Berkley eingewechselt habe und das waren Welten. Diese fehlten mir aber bei der Exori zur Ron Thompson.


----------



## Marian 25469 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> ich hatte vor huntert Jahren mit Fliegenfischen angefangen.......



Interessant, hast Du dich gut gehalten


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> und bei mir gewann die Ron Thompson.


Schön für dich. 
Und bei einem anderen gewinnt die Rute x, beim nächsten die Rute xc, beim übernächsten ...... .




Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Die Exori war *mir persönlich* einfach zu schwabelig.


Eben darum geht es. Jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack, einen anderen Wurfstil, usw. Deshalb gibt es nicht einen Hersteller und eine Rute - sondern xy Hersteller und Ruten.


Interessant wäre gewesen wenn Du geschrieben hättest mit welcher Schnur, bzw. welchen Schnüren Du DEINEN Rutentest durchgeführt hast. 
Die selbe Schnur auf beiden Ruten, obwohl es unterschiedliche Rutenklassen und Aktionen sind?!?!?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Schön für dich.
> Und bei einem anderen gewinnt die Rute x, beim nächsten die Rute xc, beim übernächsten ......


 
Das bezweifel ich auch nicht. Nur, wenn eine Rute weniger kostet, heißt das nicht gleich, das sie für einen selber schlechter sein muß. Normalerweise schließt man so eine Rute ja gleich aus.  


Hatte beide mit einer Rio Outbound Short getestet in #8.


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Hatte beide mit einer Rio Outbound Short getestet in #8.


Na das war dann ja wohl ein SUPER-TEST :q:q

Mal ganz im Ernst. Die Rio Outbound Short #8 hat nach Angaben von RIO einen "Kopf" von 9,1 Metern der 21,4 Gramm wiegt. 
Damit hat dieser Kopf, nach gängiger Tabelle, das mittlere Gewicht der ersten 9,14 Meter einer Schnur der *Klasse* *11, *ist also eigentlich eine #11'er Schnur.

Wenn Du nun sagst das Deine R.T.-Rute damit klasse arbeitet, die Exori sich aber "schwabelig" anfühlte dann bedeutet dies letztlich nur: 
Deine R.T. Rute 6/7 ist in Wirklichkeit eine Rute der Klasse 10 oder 11, während die Exori wohl eher in der Klasse angesiedelt ist die der Beschriftung entspricht. Womit klar ist das Du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst.

Wenn Du 2 Ruten vergleichen willst dann solltest Du beide zu gleichen Bedingungen vergleichen. D.h. beide mit einer Schnur Werfen die der angegebenen Schnurklasse der Rute wirklich entspricht.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Lieber Furrer, ich glaube du hast noch nicht an der Küste bei Windstärke 5 von der Seite mit der Fliege gefischt. Sonst würdest du wissen, das Schußköpfe immer überdimensioniert sind. Das Angeln im im Bereich 4/6 hat aber auch gar nichts mit dem Angeln ab #8 zu tun. Habe ich selber nun 3 Jahre erleben dürfen. 

Der hat keine Ahnung wie von jemanden anderen ja schon geschrieben, aber ich poste es trotzdem mal. http://flyfisherlive.wordpress.com/2009/03/18/3-aftmaklasse/

Schönes Video, aber solche Bedingungen hast du im Urlaub in DK nicht immer. Und da geht man dann auch bei Schietwetter raus.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdouEKsFRAA


----------



## AGV Furrer (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield1,

sorry wenn ich Dich da ein wenig korrigieren muß. 
Ich habe zwar sicherlich nicht so viele Stunden an der Ostsee gefischt wie Du, schon alleine weil es von Hessen bis zur Küste eben doch zu weit zum Radeln ist :q. Aber in Bezug auf Fliegenruten/Schnüre u.s.w. habe ich schon ein wenig Sachverstand.

Schußköpfe werden nicht nur am Meer gefischt sondern auch hier bei uns. Wobei Ruten der Klasse 6/7 i.d.R. mit Schlussköpfen von 16-18 Gramm bestückt werden (21,4 Gramm SK wäre eher etwas für Ruten #8/9).

Nur letztlich geht es doch garnicht darum welches "Wurfgewicht" für Dich an Deiner Liebelingsrute das richtige ist, sondern um die Frage "*Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*" .

Und hier beziehe ich klar Stellung (a. aus 40 Jahren eigener Fliegenfischerei / b. aus jahrelanger Berufserfahrung in diesem Bereich).

Es gibt zwar keine Garantie das man für mehr Geld auch ein mehr an Spaß und Qualität bekommt (natürlich wirft eine Rute für 745.- EUR nicht 5 mal so weit wie eine Rute für 145.- EUR) - aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit Schrott zu bekommen wächst im gleichen Maß wie sich der Preis nach unten bewegt (Schnäppchen/Sonderposten/Auslaufmodelle ausgenommen).
Vernünftige Ruten haben, wie alles im Leben, ihren Preis (der aber nicht 745.- EUR sein muß). Gleiches gilt für Rollen, Schnüre, Schuhe, Hosen, usw.

Und aus meiner Erfahrung als Händler kann ich noch sagen:
Viele die einst billig eingestiegen sind kommen ganz schnell und kaufen sich Gerät in der nächst besseren Stufe (wobei sie den "Anfängersch..." dann wegwerfen können, weil den, anders als bei gebrauchtem Markengerät, niemand kauft).
Wiederum andere, die mit billig Sch... schon fast die Lust verloren haben, sind erstaunt wieviel Spaß es machen kann mit vernünftigem Gerät (mittlere Preiskategorie) zu Fischen.

Und dann gibt es noch die die Ruten für 1000.- EUR haben - aber keine 3 Meter werfen können. Und es gibt die die 15 Meter Schnur aus der Hand, ganz ohne Rute, werfen. Und es gibt die die .......................


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Komm mal vorbei und wir machen mal eine Belly Boat Tour. Habe zwei und bring mir die mit, wegen dem Spaßfaktor.  Die braucht Mann unbedingt. http://www.angelsachse.de/product_in...egenrolle.html Hatte ich schon im anderen Tröt geschrieben.

https://shop.pijawetz.com/media/cat...6f020e43594a9c230972d/C/A/CA_Kennebec_rot.jpg

In den Staaten 135$ und hier 320€. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield,

jetzt, nachdem du auch Volker, dem dritten in dieser Runde, der wirklich viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen hat, die Kompetenz abgesprochen hast, muß ich echt mal Tacheles reden:

Du schreibst, du fischst seit deinem 14. Lebensjahr mit der Fliege. Aber nach allem, was du hier von dir gibst, hast du in den ganzen Jahren so gut wie nichts gelernt. Das wundert mich inzwischen auch nicht mehr, wenn du alle Ratschläge so aggresiv in den Wind schlägst.

Ich lebe selbst an der Küste, gehe etwa 100 Tage im Jahr zum Fischen (Fly only), und ich bin ein großer Fan der RIO Outbound Short. Deshalb fische ich sie auch auf meiner siebener Rute. Und das auch ohne Probleme bei viel Wind. 

*Aber in # 6 und doch um Gottes Willen nicht in # 8!!! * 

21 Gramm auf einer 6/7er Rute ist absolut überladen und auch bei einer passenden Rute (9/10) viel zu schweres Gerät zum Meerforellenfischen. 

Mein Tipp: Hör mal etwas mehr auf die Leute, die sich auskennen und dir gute Tipps geben wollen, statt in vollkommener Unkenntnis gegen sie anzuzurennen! 


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Kuddel Daddeldu kannst du mir mal deinen Text erklären? Ich schreibe, das ich mit einer 6/7 von RT besser bedient bin, bei meiner #8 Schnur als mit einer Exorit #8 und du schreibst mir, das kann gar nicht sein? Und ich bin hier an der Küste nicht der einzige, der diese Kombination Fischt. Besser geht bestimmt, ist wohl aber nicht so leicht das Richtige zu finden wie wir schon festgestellt haben. Und Probewerfen kann man hier in sogut wie keinem Angelgeschäft- Auf einem Parkplatz wollte ich das mit meiner Schnur nicht unbedingt so oft machen. Und andere, die wesendlich besser als ich werfen und auch Kurse geben, selbst Ruten bauen, sagen die Kombi passt. Ich glaube eher, du solltest dich auf den Weg machen und selber einmal ausprobieren und dann wieder schreiben. Wie oben im Link schon bemerkt wird, stimmen die Schnurklassen der billigeren Ruten nicht unbedingt mit der wahren ATMF Angabe überein. Aber sei getroßt, ich habe mir eine TR zum testen in #8 bestellt, gegen allen Rat von den oben genannten Experten.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hallo Lovefield,

siehst du, das meine ich mit Ratschläge in den Wind schlagen. #d

Ich bin seit über 15 Jahren in der Fliegenfischerbranche tätig und biete außerdem Kurse und professionelles Guiding an der Küste an. Dieses Jahr habe ich an die 100 RIO Outbound Short verkauft. Nicht ein einziger Kunde war der Meinung, dass ich ihm eine zu leichte oder sonstwie unpassende Schnur verkauft hätte. 

Ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass noch mehr Leute mit einer 6/7er Ron Thomsen und einer achter Outbound Short an der Küste fischen, es sei denn, irgendein vollkommen ahnungsloser Angelhöker in deiner Gegend dreht das ebenso ahnungslosen Einsteigern an. Ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass ein kompetenter Instruktor diese Kombi wirklich gut fand. #d

In Lübeck kannst du mit Sicherheit bei Heiländer mit verschiedenen Schnüren probewerfen. In Neustadt bei Kalle sicherlich auch. Ebenso bei mir in Kiel.

Aber wie ich schon früher geschrieben habe, du hast hier die Chance, einige gute Ratschläge anzunehmen, aber du kannst es auch lassen. Ich bin jetzt jedenfalls raus.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ich habe die Rute und Zubehör von Gerry gekauft. Das ist der Höcker, der mit Erika Bemba verheiratet war und die dann einen Fligenfischerladen aufgemacht hat und danach an Heiländer übergeben hat. Alles Idioten, nur wir am PC können beurteilen, ob was zusammen passt oder nicht. Kollege fischt die Orvis und hat die Schnur bis ins Backing raus. Also an die 32m. Leider nicht meine Preisklasse. Ich liege ca. 7m drunter. Mal sehen ob ich im Leben noch rannkomme. Ich werds dann mal posten. Ach ja, Kalle hatte im letzten Frühjahr einen Anfänger mit einer Rute im mitleren Peissegment und mit der Rio Outbound in #8 losgeschickt. 12 Meter Keule, als Anfänger, wenn du noch bis zum Hintern im Wasser stehst. Komisch das der mit meinem Geschirr wesendlich mehr Freude hatte. Auch wenn du es nicht glaubst, er ist umgestiegen. Ach ja, Peter vom Angeln und mehr ist auch ganz zufrieden mit der Kombination. Und die haben alle selbst getestet. Kannst ja anrufen und nachfragen. Besser geht natürlich, wie gesagt immer.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

So nachdem ich mir das hier noch mal durchgelesen habe, komme ich aus dem Staunen nicht wirklich raus. Der letzte Post beschuldigt einen mit dem Abschnitt, 


Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass noch mehr Leute mit einer 6/7er Ron Thomsen und einer achter Outbound Short an der Küste fischen, es sei denn, irgendein vollkommen ahnungsloser Angelhöker in deiner Gegend dreht das ebenso ahnungslosen Einsteigern an. Ich glaube dir auch nicht, dass ein kompetenter Instruktor diese Kombi wirklich gut fand. #d


der Lüge. Irgendwo reichts dann doch bitte, oder? Ich habe nun eine Menge Post von Menschen bekommen, die sicherlich über theoretisches Fachwissen verfügen. Ich bezweifel aber, das sich die meisten hier in den letzten drei Jahren die Mühe gemacht haben, sich mit Ruten im Preissegment zwischen 40-100€ ausgenommen von Sonderangeboten auseinandergesetzt zu haben geschweige denn Probegeworfen und dann noch mit der Rio Outbound Short in #8. Aber alle wissen das es nicht geht und das kann ja nichts sein. Anscheinend sind alle Fliegenfischer hier zwischen Steinbeck und Neustadt bekloppt, denn ich habe in den letzten drei Jahren, die mit der Kombo geworfen haben, noch keinen getroffen, der meint, das passt nicht. Vor zwei Jahren gabs ein paar Sprüche, das der Fehler nicht die Kombo ist, sondern der Fehler hat die Kombo in der Hand. Ok, damit kann ich leben. Aber anscheinend läuft das mit der Werbung ganz gut. Das erklärt dann auch warum ein Star mit einem 3 min. Werbespot das mehrfache verdient als mein Jahresumsatz. Ich selbst arbeite in der Automobilbrange als Zulieferer für Jaguar, Rolls Royse, Bendly und Mercedes. Und wenn ich da in die Werkstädten gehe oder Verkaufsräume, dann weiß ich das jede Fliese an der Wand, jeder Teppich auf dem Boden oder Echtholztresen von jemandem bezahlt werden muß. Und nicht nur durch den Kauf eines Neuwagens, sondern auch über die Ersatzteile. Wenn eine Bremsbacke 30€ kostet ist die dann Proportional schlechter als die für 180€. Kabelbaum, Bremsscheiben, Bremsleitungen etc. Alles natürlich besser. Hier wird einem ein Traum verkauft und der muß bezahlt werden. Oder schmeckt ein Glas Red Bull Wodka in Kitzbühl für 12,50€ besser als in Lübeck für 3,50€? Wer es sich leisten kann und möchte, bitte aber mir nicht ohne selbst zu kosten erzählen, das Getränk für 3,50 kann ja nichts sein. Kein Wunder das Leute wie Johnny Depp für 64 Mio.$ einen Film drehen können. Die anderen Schauspieler bekommen auch noch mal Geld. Sonst könnten wir ja vielleicht für 4€ ins Kino gehen. Solange aber zwischen 7 und 12 € gezahlt wird..............


Hat schon alles seinen Sinn oder Unsinn, oder kann es sich eine renomierte Firma wie DAM, RT, ABU wirklich leisten, den absoluten Schrott zu verkaufen und sich damit den Namen kaputtmachen? Anscheinend machen es die ja laut einigen Aussagen hier, am laufenden Band. War echt lehrreich der Tröd.


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

@ all
Ich frag mich wieso man beim schnacken über unser Hobby so einen scharfen Ton haben muss.
Bleibt doch mal locker und geht bitte respektvoll miteinander um.


@ Kochtoppangler

dein Posting mit dem Popcornsmiley hab ich wegen Urheberrecht gelöscht.


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

@Lovefield1
ich bezweifele nicht das du mit der Kombo super werfen kannst, aber auf deiner Rute mag 6/7 stehen, muss aber deutlich höher liegen damit die mit einer Outbound 8er zurechtkommt -liegt aber an der falschen Klassifizierung des Herstellers.
Genau dieses Problem ist bei Ruten im Niedrigpreissektor häufig, und wenn du Pech hast ist die nächste Rute aus der gleichen Serie leichter.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ach, das ist alles so schwierig. Hier erzählt jeder, das es passt und im Board, passt nicht. Im Web dann wieder das: 

Hat man nun eine 8er Rute so beträgt deren 15 Meter Wurfgewicht 21 Gramm. Das 9,14 Meter Wurfgewicht aber nur 13,6 Gramm. Also ist ein 10er Schusskopf mit 21 Gramm genau richtig für eine 8er Rute, vorausgesetzt der Hersteller hat diese Überlegung nicht schon in seiener Schnur – Klassenangabe berüchsichtigt und der 8er Schusskopf wiegt tatsächlich 21 Gramm. Es ist also gut auf die Gewichtsangabe des Herstellers in Gramm zu achten, vorrausgesetzt sie wird angegeben.

Die #8 Short liegt bei 20 Gramm. Habe ich nachgewogen. Und das meine Rute eher eine # 7/8 als eine 6/7 ist, glaube ich auch. Na ja wie geschrieben, ich habe in den letzten Jahren 5 andere Ruten ausprobiert und es lief nicht. Alle in der 200€ Gegend. Nun teste ich mal die RT in #8. Ist das alles schwierig. Man müßte eigentlich alle Schnurklassen einmal werfen und dann entscheiden, ob es zu einem passt oder nicht. Nur in Lübeck gibt es keiner der Rio vertreibt und die wollen dann natürlich lieber ihre Schnüre verkaufen und erzählen einen wie schlecht doch die Rio ist.


----------



## stream-and-jerk (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> @Lovefield1
> ich bezweifele nicht das du mit der Kombo super werfen kannst, aber auf deiner Rute mag 6/7 stehen, muss aber deutlich höher liegen damit die mit einer Outbound 8er zurechtkommt -liegt aber an der falschen Klassifizierung des Herstellers.
> Genau dieses Problem ist bei Ruten im Niedrigpreissektor häufig, und wenn du Pech hast ist die nächste Rute aus der gleichen Serie leichter.


Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben. Aus diesem Grunde ist es gut, die Rute beim Kauf auch werfen (testen) zu können, egal ob 30 oder 500 Euro. Damit kauft ihr wirklich "die" Rute und nicht die Herstellerangabe und vieleicht auch eine gute, günstige Rute.
Bisher hatte ich mit meinen online gekauften Ruten Glück, da ich sie bei Volker gekauft habe. Hier war ich sicher, mein Geld gut angelegt zu haben und dass die Angaben richtig sind (nein, ich kriege keine Provision#h ), da er wohl keinen Mist verkaufen würde (soviel zu online gekauften,ungetesten Ruten).
Ansonsten ist der Wurfstil wirklich ausschlaggebend, wie die Rute sich anfühlen muss, egal ob günstig oder teuer. Ist die Aktion einer teuren Rute dem Wurfstil nicht entsprechend, so ist auch diese Rute ein Flopp.
Wichtiger ist die Verarbeitung! Löst sich z.B. der Griff nach 3 Würfen, bleibt der Spass auf der Strecke. Leider ist dies erst im Laufe der Fischerei ersichtlich|supergri......


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Die angegebene AFFTA Klasse auf den Ruten, ist immer nur eine Empfehlung. Man weiß ja nicht, wie die Rute designt worden ist. Wenn man also eine Rute hat, die für einen langen Belly ausgelegt worden ist, kann es sein das sich eine Rute mit einer AFFTA Klasse höher mit kurzem Belly besser wirft da der Luftwiederstand (Massenträgheit) geringer ist. Und das gilt für alle Ruten egal welcher Kaufpreis. Es hilft eben nur selber testen.

http://www.first-cast.de/Textdateien/AFFTA.html


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hi!
Eins vorweg; ich bin, auch wenn ich es mein Leben lang ein wenig betreibe, nicht so der große Fliegenfischer.
Wenn ich das hier so lese... was da an geballter Erfahrung vorhanden ist.. da fühlt man sich ein wenig so, wie wenn Schumi neben einem an der Ampel steht...:vik:.
Der Vergleich mit dem Auto ist auch nicht gerade zielführend - eher mit der Mode.. .
Ein gewöhnlicher "Durchschnittsangler" wird den ach so gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen einer guten (für seine Bedürfnisse passenden) 100Euro Rute und einer für 500 wohl kaum bemerken.
So rein "Technisch" betrachtet...|rolleyes.
Wenn man sich mal anschaut, auf was für unglaublichen Maschinen heute die Blanks gewickelt werden - das konnte man vor 10 Jahren doch noch gar nicht.
Trotzdem gibt es Angler, die geben 1500 Euro für Ruten aus, die sind nach den Aussagen einiger hier ja gar nicht fischbar..
Ich stelle persöhnlich natürlich auch gewisse Ansprüche; Gewicht, Qualität und Handling müssen mir gefallen.
Aber am Ende ist es oberhalb von 100-200 Euro wohl eher eine Geschmacksfrage.. .
Petri


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Kollege will auch mal ein bisschen wedeln und hat sich diese Kombo mal bestellt. Ich bin gespannt, was da kommen mag. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/380359686516?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Der Text ist schon krass bei dem Preis. 
Zitat: Eine absolut hochwertig verarbeitete Fliegenrute RH 7/8 AFTMA . Diese Rute, mit ihrem rötlich braun schimmernden Carbonblank, ist mit 10 hochwertigen Schlangenringen bestückt und hat wie es sich für ein Rute dieser Klasse gehört einen ergonomisch geformten Korkgriff. Der hochwertige Blank ist extrem schnell und bietet so auch Anfängern die Möglichkeit einen leichten Einstieg in diese faszinierende Angelei zu finden, was Euch mit einfachen Ruten einfach nicht gelingen wird. Zitat Ende

Nach Recherche wird die Combo im Internet angeboten zwischen sage und schreib 56€ und 169€. Dazwischen gibt es alles. Mal 89€ und dann wieder 119€. Würfeln die den Preis aus oder haben die Beziehungen zu Fälschern in China?


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



			
				Lovefield1;3501016
Nach Recherche wird die Combo im Internet angeboten zwischen sage und schreib 56€ und 169€. Dazwischen gibt es alles. Mal 89€ und dann wieder 119€. Würfeln die den Preis aus oder haben die Beziehungen zu Fälschern in China?[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Oft wird über Stückzahlen verhandelt , wenige =teuer,nimmst du einen ganzen Container bekommst du als Händler Rabatte ohne Ende.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

ich hab nicht den ganzen trööt geleseen, aber mich ärgert, dass an teuren ruten , insbes spinn und fliegenruten so viel "fubbes" dran ist. keine rute wirft besser durch fossilholz-spacer, goldfadenunterwicklungen, neusilber windingchecks etc.

wenn du eine top-rute zum preis einer mittelklasserute willst must du sie selbst bauen:
-top-blank
- top-ringe
- zuverlässiger rollenhalter
- angenehmer kork

fertig!

als abschlussknauf tuts auch gerne ein schubladengriff aus kirschholz (hab ich auf meiner 8errute) oder was selbstgedrehtes aus alu (auf meiner #6)

mit etwas geschick bekommst du dann für €150 etwas, was keiner €800 im geringsten nachsteht. und eleganter als die ptotz-ruten sind sie meiner meinung nach auch. steht halt kein repräsentativer name drauf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Vollste Zustimmung! |good:

Der ganze Glitternippes und Häkelkram macht die Ruten definitiv auch schwerer, träger und damit gefühlt schlechter! 
Das Fischscheuchen durch Metallicglitzer und Glitternippes ist definitiv wirksam, besonders dann, wenn man dicht am Fisch steht.

Also bitte niemals erzählen, dass das technisch was verbessern täte oder notwendig wäre!
Wer auf sowas "total steht", steht damit auf dem unteren Level des Beutefisches, der auf Kunstködergeglitzer reinfällt ... gefangen von den Angelgeräteindustriemenschenfängern, die vom essentlichen ablenken  und mehr vorgaukeln tun, als wirklich drin ist.

Trotzdem soll natürlich jeder tun, kreativ basteln und expressionistisch (selber?) ranhäkeln (Subjektives Design u. Ausdruck), was er oder sie für richtig hält, Toleranz zählt auch! :m

Hartholz finde ich z.B. sehr schön, angenehm zu fassen und (geölt) haltbar, brauchbar als gut verteiltes Ausgleichsgewicht mit mehr Gewicht pro Volumen als Kork, und dumm rumglitzern tut das auch nicht.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ... aber mich ärgert, dass an teuren ruten , insbes spinn und fliegenruten so viel "fubbes" dran ist.



An teuren Fliegenruten?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Hatte ich gerade gelesen. Auf den neuen Ruten von Hülsenbeck, gibt es keine Unterschrift mehr, deshalb fehlt die exklusivität. Na ja, wer es den braucht. 24 Karrat vergoldet reicht da wohl nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> An teuren Fliegenruten?


Die Frage ist wie teuer ist teuer ...
Nach oben (preisoffen) im wirklichen Enthusiasten-Level nimmt das Geglitter ganz klar wieder ab! #6


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wie teuer ist teuer ...
> Nach oben (preisoffen) im wirklichen Enthusiasten-Level nimmt das Geglitter ganz klar wieder ab! #6



Muss ich jetzt meinen Fuchsschwanz von der Sage wieder abmachen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ja, und die Weihnachtsbeleuchtung auch!  

mach'nen Streamer draus ... #6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt meinen Fuchsschwanz von der Sage wieder abmachen?


 
Ich dachte der hängt am Vorfach. |rolleyes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Hatte ich gerade gelesen. Auf den neuen Ruten von Hülsenbeck, gibt es keine Unterschrift mehr, deshalb fehlt die exklusivität.



Ich würd eher sagen das ist eine Wertsteigerung bei dem schlechten Ruf den hülsenbeck hat 


Ansonsten steht hier meiner Meinung nach ziehmlich viel  von Leuten die scheinbar nur mit billig/günstig Gerät fischen und sich das schönreden wollen.
Sicherlich wirft eine doppelt so teure Rute nicht doppelt so weit, trotzdem spürt man als erfahrener Angler bei einer gut abgestimmten Kombo durchaus Unterschiede in der Preisklasse.
(Heißt natürlich nicht das IMMER teurer=besser ist)

Und die Unterschiede sind nicht nur unnützer Zierrat sondern auch bessere Blanks etc. Wobei es da natürlich auch Herstellerspezifische Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

meine bescheidene fliegenfischererfahrung:
lieber alle 2 jahre ne richtig gute schnur als alle 3 ne neue rute. 
allerdings fische ich in unserer heimischen waschmittel-verseuchten blies eine no-name für 20€. da werf ich aber auch nur 7-8 m, dann kommt eh der nächste busch.

zur rolle (auch wenn das nicht die frage war): für n bach das einfachste vom einfachen, meine 4er hat 9,90 gekostet, echt wahr. die schnur drauf das 6fache.
man muss halt abwägen, wenn das budget grenzen hat.

Haken dürfen dann gerne wieder etwas teurer sein. dafür liefert das dubbing meine mietzekatze gratis:m


----------



## EgonEcke (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

In welcher Preisklasse kann denn ein FliFi Anfänger (beim Rute,RolleSchnur) gar nichts falsch machen?

Exori (Rolle) wurde genannt. Okay, werd ich im Laden mal begrabbeln..Was noch?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Das hat eben nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Aufmerksamer Leser hat mir dann doch einen Test gesendet einer billigen Rute. 

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/rontho.html

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/ronthoms.html

Okuma Airframe ist auch eine gute Rolle laut Internet Erfahrungen und der meinigen 

Man kommt ums testen nicht herum. Schon gar nicht bei der Zusammenstellung Rute und der Leine.


----------



## BigEarn (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Das hat eben nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Aufmerksamer Leser hat mir dann doch einen Test gesendet einer billigen Rute.
> 
> http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/rontho.html
> 
> ...



Hast Du auf der Seite schon einmal einen nicht positiven Testbericht gefunden? |rolleyes


----------



## AGV Furrer (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Hast Du auf der Seite schon einmal einen nicht positiven Testbericht gefunden? |rolleyes


Da es für Fliegenruten/Rolle und Schnüre keine DIN-Normen gibt, kein genormtes und gerichtsfestes Testverfahren für Wurfeigenschaften usw., wird niemand einen negativen Test veröffentlichen (Klage wegen Geschäftsschädigung usw.). 

Test von Geräten die Sch.... sind werden wohl einfach nicht veröffentlicht.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Gibt einen einfachen Trick. Wenn was nicht gut ist, dann schreibt man eben gar nichts. So geht man eventuellen Ärgen aus dem Weg. Nur zu schreiben, ist gut und ist Schlecht, gibt bestimmt auch wieder Ärger.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



EgonEcke schrieb:


> In welcher Preisklasse kann denn ein FliFi Anfänger (beim Rute,RolleSchnur) gar nichts falsch machen?
> 
> Exori (Rolle) wurde genannt. Okay, werd ich im Laden mal begrabbeln..Was noch?



Ich würde dir raten ein Fachgeschäft aufzusuchen. Mit 300€ in der Tasche solltest du ein gute fischbare Rute bekommen und wenn der Fachhändler seine Arbeit gut macht, dann hast du dazu eine vernünftige Schnur und eben irgendeine Rolle. Für Fliegenrollen kann man sehr viel Geld ausgeben, man kommt aber mit einer einfachen Rolle gut hin. Da gibt es verschiedene Kohlefaserrollen, die preislich zwischen 50-100€ liegen.

Teure Fliegenrollen haben dort ihre Berechtigung, wo es besondere Materialbeanspruchungen gibt, wie riesige Fische, Salzwasser oder hohe Schnurkapazität. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, das man sich nicht aus anderen Gründen eine technisch oder ästhetisch ansprechende Rolle zulegt, man muss es aber nicht. Der einzige Punkt, der mir bei einer Einsteigerrolle wichtig wäre, das ist der, dass es sich nach Möglichkeit um eine Großkernrolle handelt, denn das schont die Schnur. 

Händler, Kaufleute, vertreiben "ihre" Marken. Ein guter Händler sollte und wird in der Regel auch, beim Verkauf einer Erstausstattung im Hinterkopf haben, dass er den Kunden gern ein zweites Mal im Geschäft sehen möchte. Deshalb wird er ihn in der Regel auch gut und zu beider Vorteil beraten. Deswegen wäre mein Rat, nicht soviel begrabbeln, sondern um so mehr reden und zwar mit einem besser noch zwei Fachhändlern. Das wird Frust ersparen. Was übrigens noch mehr Frust erspart, das ist ein Wurfkurs.

Tight Lines,

Aegir


----------



## woern1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Für welches Gewässer schwebt dir denn das vor?
Wenns ein Komplettset für die Küste sein soll (ab Klasse 6/7 dann ev. hier: http://test.serious-flyfishing.de/product_info.php?products_id=551

Wenns eher in Richtung #5 (Bachfischerei) sein soll:
Da gibts von Greys sehr schöne Ruten, z.B. die GS 2 oder GRXi+, dazu eine Okuma Aiframe oder Vision Koma-Rolle, Schnur würde ich zu einer Cortland WF- oder Greys GRXI-Schnur tendieren, die sind nicht ganz so teuer, sind aber qualitätsmäßig ganz gut und lassen sich sehr schön werfen. 
Alternativ zu Greys gibts gute Fliegenruten auch von Exori (und nautürlich auch von anderen Marken), z.B. die Creek SL oder die RXZ.
Insgesamt liegst du da so um die 200.-€.


Und natürlich schließe ich mich aegedir an, denn letztlich führt dich der Weg zum guten Fachgeschäft mit der entspr. Beratung. Probewerfen wäre natürlich gut.

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du denn?
TL

werner



EgonEcke schrieb:


> In welcher Preisklasse kann denn ein FliFi Anfänger (beim Rute,RolleSchnur) gar nichts falsch machen?
> 
> Exori (Rolle) wurde genannt. Okay, werd ich im Laden mal begrabbeln..Was noch?


----------



## BigEarn (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Da es für Fliegenruten/Rolle und Schnüre keine DIN-Normen gibt, kein genormtes und gerichtsfestes Testverfahren für Wurfeigenschaften usw., wird niemand einen negativen Test veröffentlichen (Klage wegen Geschäftsschädigung usw.).
> 
> Test von Geräten die Sch.... sind werden wohl einfach nicht veröffentlicht.




http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/ronthoms.html

Ist allerdings "nicht so toll" wie dort beschrieben (eher sch....) |rolleyes


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Da ich die Rolle nicht kenne, #c.

Aber das ist doch gut mit dem Preisunterschied. 

http://www.germantackle.de/Fliegenrolle-Hyper-Speed-Large-Arbor-Klasse-5-6

http://compare.ebay.de/like/400260671611?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## EgonEcke (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

@Woern u Aegir
In einen Laden werde ich eh gehen. Da ich aus dem Kölner Raum komme, wäre "Angelsport in Bonn" ein kompetenter Laden der mir jetzt spontan einfällt.
Ich habe das Vergnügen einen Bach beangeln zu dürfen, an dem regelmäßig besetzt wird. Bafo´s, Rebo´s und Saiblinge sind dort vertreten. Leider ist das Beißverhalten stark strömungsabhängig, da nur ein Stausee (regelmäßiges Ablassen) für Strömung sorgt. 
Da der letzte Sommer sehr trocken war, stand das Wasser fast. Ich habs nur mit´m Spinner probiert, jedoch war die Bande sehr zaghaft.|rolleyes

Ich habe zum Geburtstag ein Buch bekommen "Das ist Fliegenfischen". von Hans Eiber und durch ein Kumpel habe ich die ersten Griffe gelernt und in dem Bach auch angewandt. Bevor ich aber merke, "dat is nichts", stehe ich einer teuren Neuanschaffung eher skeptisch gegenüber.
Im Januar ist die Messe in Duisburg, da werde ich mich mal umsehen, denn das Angebot im FliFi- Bereich ist dort schon sehr groß.

Zusammengefaßt sieht mein Plan folgendermaßen aus:
Messe Duisburg-> Wurfkurs->alles andere wird sich zeigen.

PS: Aber das Buch is geil und die Angelei auch eine sehr Schöne.#6


----------



## woern1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Wg. Laden und Kurs:

Rolf Renell www.fliegen-shop.de ist wohl nicht weit von dir.

w.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Rolf ist sicher in beiden Punkten eine erstklassige Wahl. Bei ihm würde ich an deiner Stelle einen Blick auf die Echo-Ruten werfen. 

Echo bietet gute Qualität zu einem recht günstigen Preis.

Tight Lines,

Aegir


----------



## EgonEcke (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ja der Shop sieht wirklich sehr gut aus. Den Namen habe ich auch schonmal gehört. 
Da es ein reiner FliFi-Shop ist, werde ich da bestimmt mal vorbeischauen. Danke für den Tipp.#6


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

http://www.completefisher.com/page166.html


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

So haben diese Kombo mal getestet wie schon geschrieben. http://www.ebay.de/itm/380359686516?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&clk_rvr_id=300321175588&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Soll ja eine Rute sein in der Schnurklasse #8 und passender Rolle. Also die Rute konnte man mit leichtigkeit zu einem U biegen. Das gute daran war, sie ist nicht zerbrochen. Aber an eine Fischführung, wie man es für eine Rute der Klasse 8 erwartet, ist nun wirklich nicht gegeben. Und die wollten sie an der Mörrum einsetzen. Hö, hö. Die Rolle, nun ja, für einen kleinen Bach würde sie wohl gehen und als Jugenlicher würde man sich sicher freuen. Aber ne wirklich |sagnix Zudem kam sie auch noch als Linkshänderrolle und war nicht zu umbauen. Kollege hat dann bei Abu direkt angerufen und das Problem geschildert und nun bekommer er kostenlos noch eine Rolle zugesendet. Einerseits wiklich ein super Zug von ABU, aber andererseits hat er nun zwei Rollen, mit denen man nichts anfangen kann ausgenommen im Garten etwas üben, wenn man sich denn noch einen anderen Stock besorgt. Die Schnur hatte er nicht mit und deshalb kann ich dazu nichts sagen. 

Also nicht alles was billig ist, ist auch wirklich gut. Aber es stand ja auch schon in der Werbung. Ich denke hier brauchen wir nicht mehr viele Worte verlieren.  :m


----------



## Kochtoppangler (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*

Ja besser 10 Billigsets für je 60€ durchprobieren bis man eins findet das halbwegs Praxistauglich ist als gleich etwas mehr Geld auf den Tisch zu legen und sich was zu holen das Qualitativ hochwertiger ist und auf Anhieb funktioniert :q


----------



## Bungo (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Billige Rute Kontra teure Rute*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Ja besser 10 Billigsets für je 60€ durchprobieren bis man eins findet das halbwegs Praxistauglich ist als gleich etwas mehr Geld auf den Tisch zu legen und sich was zu holen das Qualitativ hochwertiger ist und auf Anhieb funktioniert :q


|good:


----------

